# Crown Return



## DeputyAFD (Jun 28, 2009)

I have not done alot of Crown work, but I enjoy doing it. My question is, whats the best way to secure the small return piece to the running length? Is glue alone adequate or should it be pinned also? I know I need to be careful not to split the piece with pins, thats why I was wondering if glue is sufficient.
Thanks.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I use these with glue...http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=54189&cat=1,43838
but masking tape and glue will work as will small brads.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I use a 23 gauge micro pinner with glue. The micro pins will not crack the wood.


----------



## drwilson85 (Dec 10, 2008)

If you can justify spending 40 bucks for 2P-10 that works very well. Thats what I use, no problems here. Plus it is very handy for many other uses too.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

DeputyAFD said:


> I have not done alot of Crown work, but I enjoy doing it. My question is, whats the best way to secure the small return piece to the running length? Is glue alone adequate or should it be pinned also? I know I need to be careful not to split the piece with pins, thats why I was wondering if glue is sufficient.
> Thanks.



*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

Those fairly small pieces can be difficult to attach. Using an air brad nailer with 18 ga or thinner, and finding the thickest portion to shoot a fastener may do the trick. It only has to hold until the glue dries. Shooting too close to the edge has a tendency to split, so positioning the gun tip back from the edge at an angle to seat into the larger piece without poking through could help.

It is minimal impact, and usually the piece can be held in position to accomplish this. Or, you could snip off the head of a small finish nail and use it to drill and pilot a hole for a finish nail with a head.

In gluing, a very thin coat on both surface with TB I or TB II allowed to flash off dry for a few minutes will improve the initial tack. For some applications it may help to use a quick dry epoxy that will hold in 5 minutes or less.


----------



## Tha Carpenter (Jun 28, 2009)

Wood glue or caulk, but I think that a brad would work best. 
Thats what I do at least!:thumbsup:


----------



## DeputyAFD (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the choices guys. sounds like I need to get a brad nailer and more glue. This is why I like this forum, there is lots of good help. Thanks again.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

drwilson85 said:


> If you can justify spending 40 bucks for 2P-10 that works very well. Thats what I use, no problems here. Plus it is very handy for many other uses too.


 
I'll second the 2P-10 for small pieces...that stuff makes life a lot easier.


----------



## DeputyAFD (Jun 28, 2009)

Ok guys, I really hate to sound like a rookie here but what the hell is 2P-10? I've never heard of that.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

DeputyAFD said:


> Ok guys, I really hate to sound like a rookie here but what the hell is 2P-10? I've never heard of that.


 I googled it, and found out that it is a 2 part 10 secong adhesive.
This is directly from their website:
2P-10 is a two part ten second bond adhesive. Just apply the adhesive, then spray the activator and stick it together for a strong permanent bond. The *2P-10 Kit* comes with Jël, Thick, Medium and Thin Adhesives for bonding different surfaces, Activator for a fast permanent bond, and Debonder for removing glue residue.
http://www.fastcap.com/2P10-kit.aspx


----------



## drwilson85 (Dec 10, 2008)

I get 2P-10 at our lumber yard because we talked them into stocking it. You wont find it at Lowes or Home Depot unless they just recently started carrying it. Your best bet is to just order it online. I would recommend the Thick adhesive because the medium and thin are just too runny. Dont get that stuff on your fingers, its good glue.


----------



## Bob Wingard (Jul 23, 2007)

I kinda like the TiteBond Trim Adhesive .. .. cheap, readily available, and it works. It's one of those things you never see on the shelf 'till you actually look for it .. then it's everywhere. ACE, Lowe's, H.D. all have it around here.


<<<__ Bøb __>>>


----------



## kreg mcmahon (Jul 25, 2009)

:boat: go with the 2p 10 a few bucks b ut is the best way to go. fastcap is a great place to order it.

watch you fingers while holding it... they will stick to it quickly it only takes 10 sec to hold.. get the jel.

practice a few times cuz you only have 8 sec to set in place. but I have used it for 7-8 years now and for returns it is great.


----------

